# Habenaria medusa



## paphioboy (Mar 3, 2012)

First few flowers on this fascinating tuberous terrestrial species just bloomed!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice, but who put their cigarette out on the Phal leaf!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice, but who put their cigarette out on the Phal leaf!?


Ouch!

Nice medusa!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 3, 2012)

Very pretty and unique!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 4, 2012)

Lovely, but don't miss to post an update when more open!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 4, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice, but who put their cigarette out on the Phal leaf!?



Some things are not meant to be scrutinized so closely...  oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 4, 2012)

a very nice species


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2012)

This is a cool species Paphioboy.:clap::clap:

Those growths look strong.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks all. 

Rick, yes its a pretty strong plant and I think the other growth beside the currently blooming one will spike soon after this one fades. I'm planning to set a few pods on it. Easy one to grow.


----------



## Clark (Mar 4, 2012)

A favorite.
Nice pop.


----------



## Ruli (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice!
I ordered one for the EOC show, so any help about the culture is very wellcome. 
What do you do with the tuber? (How often do you water it?)


----------



## John M (Mar 4, 2012)

I love it. 'Hope I can find one around here. 'Been looking; but, I only see them in the show displays, never for sale.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Mar 4, 2012)

That's one that I love - I must find one to add to my collection!


----------



## Heather (Mar 4, 2012)

Lovely, nice job!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh, so nice!!!!!!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome:clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, all. 



Ruli said:


> Very nice!
> I ordered one for the EOC show, so any help about the culture is very wellcome.
> What do you do with the tuber? (How often do you water it?)



Hi Ruli. I have it growing in a well-drained loam soil with a lot of organic matter. I think habenarias must be fed heavily during the growing season as some of them, like this one, flowers after producing only 4-5 leaves. So maximising the amount of nutrients to produce a strong spike is essential, I think. I water once daily in this tropical environment. This one has not gone dormant for me yet as I got it as a sprouted corm last year. I have managed to keep Pecteilis susannae (close relative of habenaria) alive for 4 years now and they multiply every year. After flowering the shoot will die off. I then keep the tubers in the original pot and place it in a shady dry area. I give a bit of water about once a week. After 2-3 months of dormancy, a new shoot will emerge and I repot when the new shoot has its own set of roots.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2012)

paphioboy said:


> Some things are not meant to be scrutinized so closely...  oke:



Oh, sorry!


----------



## Ruli (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you very much, paphioboy!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2012)

Very delicate looking!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Update:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2012)

So cool!


----------

